# Insert catchy title here



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello boys and girls !!  

I am back!  Started today with workouts and tomorrow with diet.  Will weigh and measure Monday mornig since I forgot to this morning. But I'm sure I'm back over 200 lbs  

But no worries, I will be back to something I like better in a relatively short time.  Will still be doing P/RR/RR/S ( I can't help it , I enjoy it ! )

Workouts for the next 4 weeks will be just for getting re-acclimated then it will be time to get serious. 

So , hope to hear from all the gang .  Will take a few days to get around to everybody's journal and get caught up but I will try.

So here's today "power" leg wo

*PowerTech Squats*
3 sets no wt.
90 x 6
180 x 6
250 x 6
Nothing heroic here but it felt good to have some wt. on my shoulders. Could of gone heavier but that will come soon enough.

*Vertical leg press*
105 x 6
155 x 6
225 x 6
225  was actually a little hard to do 

*SLDL*
55  x 6
105 x 6
155 x 6
not much here but I'm sure I'll feel it in a day or so

*Standing calf raise*
180 x 6
230 x 6
250 x 6

*Seated calf raise*
90 x 6
140 x 6

*Notes:*
just did what felt comfortable as far as cadence/RI's  

 


Oh almost forgot... NO I didn't get that damn 'Vette painted    I had to start over twice , and I mean start over.  So finally I get some decent equipment , found a couple of good resources for info and I think I'm on my way and now the weather is a little cool. But I think I have all my bugs worked out and should be able to get it done in time for next Summer. BUT I WILL NOT GIVE UP MY WORKOUTS AND DIET TO GET IT DONE THIS TIME !!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Awesome, Brother Gary is back!!! Glad to have you back my Friend, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

Uh oh, he's back: The six-pack grandpa.  Hehe.

Sorry about the Vette, but it's better not to settle for okay.  I'm sure you'll be glad you did it right.  Good luck on getting back into the swing of things.  I know you can do it.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome back Gary!!! You have been missed.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome back your hugeness.  You be one good motivator for the rest of us old bastards ... good ta see ya posting again.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

hmm...I know this name....now..where from....let me look into the IM ARCHIVES... 
Hi G! Welcome back, good to see ya back again! Now's WHERE'S MY CORVETTE!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG, Gary's back! You should consider yourself lucky to be over 200lbs, I have yet to get there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2006)

G-DUB! Welcome back buddy . It's great to have one of the old timers back, and I mean both age and being a IM veteran.

Like Dev said, you have been missed.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Welcome to IM!



You okTrip ?  Looks like you passed out and hit your head !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Awesome, Brother Gary is back!!! Glad to have you back my Friend, hope all is well for you and yours!!!



Hey Hey Arch !  Go Cards !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Uh oh, he's back: The six-pack grandpa.  Hehe.
> 
> Sorry about the Vette, but it's better not to settle for okay.  I'm sure you'll be glad you did it right.  Good luck on getting back into the swing of things.  I know you can do it.




CP,

thanks !  Down to a one pack right now, One big one . LOL  Looks kind of like a beer gut though


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Welcome back Gary!!! You have been missed.



Well hello Dev !!  You are so sweet


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Welcome back your hugeness.  You be one good motivator for the rest of us old bastards ... good ta see ya posting again.




BC,

Thanks !  I'll try not to let you old bastards down


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...I know this name....now..where from....let me look into the IM ARCHIVES...
> Hi G! Welcome back, good to see ya back again! Now's WHERE'S MY CORVETTE!



Hey Burner Boy

glad to see YOU are still ALIVE .   'Vette is still up on blocks , waiting for another coat of primer. This prime /sand /prime/ sand stuff is for the birds but dammit , some one has to do it .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> OMG, Gary's back! You should consider yourself lucky to be over 200lbs, I have yet to get there.




Well if I was 200lbs and had some definition to show for it that would be alright. BUT !!! probably 80-90% of the fat I put on went to the lovehandles  and abs. 
But , no real worries. I can get rid of it by next spring !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> G-DUB! Welcome back buddy . It's great to have one of the old timers back, and I mean both age and being a IM veteran.
> 
> Like Dev said, you have been missed.



JD !! 

How the hell are ya ?  OLD TIMER !!!  I resemble that remark


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey !  What's with the ads in the journals ?   Gotta pay to get rid of them or something ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

*"power" Chest/bi's  10-30-06*

*Bench press*
55 x12
105 x 6
125 x 6
150 x 6

*incline db bench press*
35 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

*Dips*
BW x 6
BW x 6

*BB curls *
50 x 6
60 x 6
70 x 6

*Alt Db curls*
35 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

*Cable Hammer curls*
35 x 6
45 x 6

Notes:
Nothing special today unless you want to count the fact that I tip the scale this morning at *204.5 lbs*
   Haven't been that "heavy" in years !!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, don't sell yourself short!!! Your doin it, and that puts you ahead of alot of people!!! Going with the P/RR/S again I see, Good stuff, Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

if it makes u feel better...you are still a good ways lighter than I, sir...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> if it makes u feel better...you are still a good ways lighter than I, sir...


... and me too .


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Another member of the well over 200 lb club.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o my Friend, don't sell yourself short!!! Your doin it, and that puts you ahead of alot of people!!! Going with the P/RR/S again I see, Good stuff, Best wishes to you!!!



Thanks Mr. Arch


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> if it makes u feel better...you are still a good ways lighter than I, sir...



LOL, no worries Burner Boy


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... and me too .




yeah but you is a big strong MoFo


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Another member of the well over 200 lb club.




Only for a week or two


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2006)

*cardio/abs 10-31-06*

*Stationary bike*
20 min
4.3 miles

*Kneeling cable crunches*
55 x 6
70 X 6
85 x 6
static hold on ea rep

*Hanging knee raises*
bw x 6
20 x 6
20 x 6
static hold ea rep

*Saxons*
2 sets 10 lbs x 10

Happy Halloween !


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Only for a week or two


...and so it begins....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ...and so it begins....



Hey Mr Burner !   Thanks .


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Only for a week or two



I was referring to myself.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I was referring to myself.



oops !!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> *Bench press*
> 
> Notes:
> Nothing special today unless you want to count the fact that I tip the scale this morning at *204.5 lbs*
> Haven't been that "heavy" in years !!




Dont even sweat it. You'll have your old self back in no time. I mean hell who is to tell ya different?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2006)

*"power" back/tri's 11-1-06*

*Wg Pullups*
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 6
Wow ! That was an eye opener 

*Seated Cg cable rows*
3 sets 115 x 6

*Rack deads - Angel style*
140 x 6
190 x 6
210 x 6
Ahhh yes , I remember these . LOL

*Cg bench press*
70 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6

*Triceps pressdown*
55 x 6
55 x 6

*rev grip pressdown*
35 x 6
45 x 6


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2006)

hey G!
get the feeling you are gonna be feeling these tomorrow???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to see you back on the board!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

It's so great to see you posting workouts again Gary!  Bet you'll have that 'good' sore tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2006)

*Burner* - I've been sore in one place or another for a couple of days now . next week should be better

*YM* - Good to be back !

*JD* - You got that right


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2006)

That's a good welcome back to the weight lifting world.  You're gonna blow the doors off this place.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Gary is back and now so am I....now everyone will know about the 2 of us GaryBear


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Gary is back and now so am I....now everyone will know about the 2 of us GaryBear



Hi Billie !! I am soooooo glad you are back.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

*"power" Delts/calfs  11-2-06*

*Seated BB press*
55 x6 
75 x 6
95 x 6
Stronger than I thought. could of gone heavier

*Db Laterals*
2 sets 25 x 6

*Seated bentover Db laterals*
2 sets 25 x 6
could of , should of gone heavier

*Seated calf raise*
140 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

*Standing calf raise*
2 sets 250 x 6

Tomorrow is cardio and that will be the end of the first week !!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 2, 2006)

hey man...those are some impressive ass numbers!!  Keep up the good work!  Welcome Back!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Gary is back and now so am I....now everyone will know about the 2 of us GaryBear



Well, well, well.  Did you two have a nice little getaway?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> hey man...those are some impressive ass numbers!!  Keep up the good work!  Welcome Back!




Thanks !   Give a few more weeks to get back in the swing of things and then look out ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

naturaltan said:


>



Wow  theres a blast from the past !   Hi NT


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Well, well, well.  Did you two have a nice little getaway?



         

Does that answer your question ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Does that answer your question ?



You'd better fix that age thing in your profile.  Billie says you're only 20.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Well, well, well.  Did you two have a nice little getaway?





Triple Threat said:


> You'd better fix that age thing in your profile.  Billie says you're only 20.



Oops !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Gary is back and now so am I....now everyone will know about the 2 of us GaryBear


This is all starting to make sense now


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> This is all starting to make sense now




I'm suprised we got away with it this long .


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You'd better fix that age thing in your profile. Billie says you're only 20.


no, no, no...his UNDERWEAR is only 20...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> I'm suprised we got away with it this long .


so...restoring the Corvette was code word for...Billie...you sly fox, you!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so...restoring the Corvette was code word for...Billie...you sly fox, you!




   Thats right and if you never checked out the latest pics in her gallery... your loss


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2006)

*Cardio 11-3-06*

20 min bike
4.3 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2006)

*cardio 11-4-06*

20 min bike
4.25 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2006)

*1st week weigh in*

I know the first wek is usually pretty dramatic but .... lost 8 pounds this week  

Down to 196.5 this morning    Next week should be closer to normal, 1-2 lbs 3 at most but will just have to wait and see.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh and while Billie and I were MIA I picked up a new ride .

1987 Mercedes 420SEL to go along with the 1987 Jaguar XJS


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> I know the first wek is usually pretty dramatic but .... lost 8 pounds this week
> 
> Down to 196.5 this morning    Next week should be closer to normal, 1-2 lbs 3 at most but will just have to wait and see.



That's crazy.  You must've been holding some serious water, heh.

Nice ride by the way!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That's crazy.  You must've been holding some serious water, heh.
> 
> Nice ride by the way!




Holding water or full of ....  

Thanks CP


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Thats right and if you never checked out the latest pics in her gallery... your loss


um....excuse me a minute....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Oh and while Billie and I were MIA I picked up a new ride .
> 
> 1987 Mercedes 420SEL to go along with the 1987 Jaguar XJS


 
way to roll, Mr. Fancypants...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> um....excuse me *a minute*....



So that's as long as it took you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm at work...SOME discretion is necesarry, sir..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Oh and while Billie and I were MIA I picked up a new ride .
> 
> 1987 Mercedes 420SEL to go along with the 1987 Jaguar XJS


Those cars are sweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks JD


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2006)

*Rep Range I  Legs 11-05-06*

*Leg extensions -*
3 sets 70 x 9

*PowerTec Squats -*
180 x 12
230 x 12
230 x 12

*Front Squats -*
2 sets 50 x 15

LOL, don't know why I did these but I did.  far cry from 200 lbs but that wasn't for 15 reps either. 

*Lying leg curl -*
35 x 9 
55 x 9

*Db SLDL -*
 3 sets 35 x 12
light but ROM was great and the focus  stayed on the hams 

*Single leg curl -*
2 set s20 x 15

*Standing calf raises -*
250 x 9
270 x 9
290 x 9

*Seated calf raises -*
140 x 12
140 x 10

*Single leg calf raise*
2 sets BW x 15


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

Was'sup, G!
Betcha gonna have the 'funny' walk tomorrow after THAT workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

Hammering the legs just like the old days!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

nice cars AND nice workout...this is such a well rounded journal


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent w/o, so glad to have ya back!!! Congrats on the weight los too my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to see ya back ol man


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> nice cars AND nice workout...this is such a well rounded journal



From the authority on well roundedness.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello?  Anybody home?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe he and Billie ran off again.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Maybe he and Billie ran off again.



Nah, she's into schoolboys, not professors.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Doh!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Peoples !

Computer crapped out on me on Nov 5 and have been gooing back and forth ever since with "support" .  Am going to have to send computer in for repair, so am waiting on shipping box from FedX.  It was a close call but I still have like 2.5 weeks left on the warranty !!!!!!  

But , because there was no way I was going computerless for another day I bought myself an early Xmas present... new laptop !!! Ho Ho Ho !!

Haven't missed any workouts, diet going good  

Will, try and catch up on everyone tomorrow and start posting wo's again on Sunday.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Nah, she's into schoolboys, not professors.



I should know.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2006)

I feel bad, G.  I just realized this was your new place.  I am filled with shame....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I feel bad, G.  I just realized this was your new place.  I am filled with shame....



   no problem


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

*cardio*

20 min. Bike
4.7 miles


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

How goes it BRother Gary!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Trouble (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh good, this must be the forum corner where the mature crowd hangs out.

Hello, GW!  Nice to meet you; glad to see you're back in action.  Funny, I have a friend who I met recently, lives down in FL, who is also a Benz and Jag collector.  Cool beans.   Think I'll poke my head in from time to time to check out the action here.

Cheers!  :beer:


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 17, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Oh good, this must be the forum corner where the mature crowd hangs out.
> 
> Hello, GW!  Nice to meet you; glad to see you're back in action.  Funny, I have a friend who I met recently, lives down in FL, who is also a Benz and Jag collector.  Cool beans.   Think I'll poke my head in from time to time to check out the action here.
> 
> Cheers!  :beer:



Do you mean this thread or the journal section in general?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2006)

I was wondering where you were Gary!  Welcome back to cyber space.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Do you mean this thread or the journal section in general?



This thread (and a few others like it).


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> How goes it BRother Gary!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!



Hey Arch !

Going great now .   How about you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Oh good, this must be the forum corner where the mature crowd hangs out.
> 
> Hello, GW!  Nice to meet you; glad to see you're back in action.  Funny, I have a friend who I met recently, lives down in FL, who is also a Benz and Jag collector.  Cool beans.   Think I'll poke my head in from time to time to check out the action here.
> 
> Cheers!  :beer:




Hi Trouble ,

Stop by anytime, lots of good people in here .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Do you mean this thread or the journal section in general?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was wondering where you were Gary!  Welcome back to cyber space.



JD,

How goes it man ?    This Laptop is gonna take some getting use to


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 17, 2006)

Trouble said:


> This thread (and a few others like it).



I think.... I'm insulted?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I think.... I'm insulted?



LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

*11-18-06  Weigh-in*

weight :  194

Total loss to date : 10.5 lbs


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I think.... I'm insulted?



Sean, she said *mature*.    Now behave.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Oh good, this must be the forum corner where the mature *and cool* crowd hangs out.



I fixed it for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> weight :  194
> 
> Total loss to date : 10.5 lbs



Lest Gary get the impression I'm whoring up his journal ...

 

You do get rid of the pounds rapidly, don't you.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> weight :  194
> 
> Total loss to date : 10.5 lbs



Damn, some good results have been going around IM lately.  That's great Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Lest Gary get the impression I'm whoring up his journal ...
> 
> 
> 
> You do get rid of the pounds rapidly, don't you.




Not as fast as I put it on


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Damn, some good results have been going around IM lately.  That's great Gary!




Thanks CP !!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

Tomorrow starts Shock week .  Then I will be through with my "warm up "cycle   and be ready to get seriuos


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



somebody found some new smilies ?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

From looking around, I'd say he found a ton of them....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2006)

Fantastic my Friend, keep at it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2006)

Pylon said:


> From looking around, I'd say he found a ton of them....



I concur !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic my Friend, keep at it!!!



Thanks Arch,
but I plan on "celebrating "  Thanksgiving to the max !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2006)

*shock - legs  11-19-06*

*leg extensions....powertec squats - ss*
70 x 10 ................ 180 x 10
80 x 10 ................ 200 x 10
90 x 10 ................ 220 x 10

*vertical leg press ... leg extensions - ss*
175 x 10 ................... 70 x 10
175 x 10 ................... 80 x 10

*front squats - ds*
90 x 8
70 x 8
65 x 8

*lying leg curl ... SLDL - ss*
55 x 10 .............. 125 x 10
55 x 10 .............. 145 x 10
60 x 10 .............. 145 x 8

*single leg curl - ds*
25 x 10
15 x 8
10 x 8

*standin calf raise... seated calf raise - ss*
180 x 10 .................. 90 x 10
220 x 10 .................. 110 x 10
240 x 10 .................. 110 x 10

*single calf raises - ds*
35 x 10
25 x 10
20 x 8

brings back memories


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Thanks Arch,
> but I plan on "celebrating "  Thanksgiving to the max !!!



 You and I both, LOL!!!

Another solid w/o too BRother Gary, nice Shock #'s!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

was'sup, G!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2006)

Archangel said:


> You and I both, LOL!!!
> 
> Another solid w/o too BRother Gary, nice Shock #'s!!!




Thanks Arch,

Some of the numbers could of been better but still not pushing it yet. Not until next week then I will try to train with the intensity of the H.I.T. MAN


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2006)

*shock - chest/bi's 11-20-06*

*cable Xover ... Incline bench press - ss*
3 sets 45 x 10 ..... 105 x 10

*Bench press ... Incline flyes - ss*
2 sets 125 x 10 .... 25 x 10

*Dips - ds*
bw x 10, 8, 6  
30 sec RI's
definately add wt next time 

*cable hammer curls ... BB curls - ss*
2 sets 30 x 10 ............... 60 x 10

*alt Db curls ... cable preacher curl - ss*
2 sets 25 x 10 ...... 25 x 10

*db concentration curls - ds*
20 x 10
15 x 8
10 x 8


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2006)

gotta love/hate shock week huh Garybear?? haha...nice numbers though!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Another Solid Shock w/o my Friend!!! Your Intensity is excellent, don't sell yourself short!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2006)

Love your exercise selection Gary!  Good looking workouts.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> gotta love/hate shock week huh Garybear?? haha...nice numbers though!



Hi BillieBear!!  

Thanks and congrats on the deer .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Another Solid Shock w/o my Friend!!! Your Intensity is excellent, don't sell yourself short!!!




Thanks Arch,

who am I to argue with a mild mannered ANIMAL !!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Love your exercise selection Gary!  Good looking workouts.



Thanks JD,

I really tried to mix it up today .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2006)

*cardio - 11-21-06*

20 min bike 
4.3 miles


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Thanks Arch,
> 
> who am I to argue with a mild mannered ANIMAL !!



Better not, lest ye be smoted.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> 20 min bike
> 4.3 miles



  Were you doing 5 miles before?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Were you doing 5 miles before?



5-6 months ago i was . won't take long I'll be back


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

*Shock - back/tri's 11-22-06*

*Db pullovers ... Wg pulldowns - ss*
3 sets 35 x 10 ..... 100 x 10

*Cg seated rows ... Stiff arm pulldowns - ss*
2 sets 100 x 10 ........ 50 x 10

*Rack deads - ds*
210 x 10 
180 x 8
170 x 6

*cable pressdown ... Cg bench - ss*
2 sets 55 x 10 ........... 105 x 10

*ova head Db extension ... rev grip push down - ss*
2 sets 35 x 10 ................... 35 x 10

*bench dips - ds*
45 x 10
35 x 8
25 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Your killin it in the w/o's BRother Gary, lookin Good my Friend!!! Hope your Thanksgiving is a Perfect one my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Gary!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice workout, G! betch ya gonna feel tomorrow....
Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks gang !!
Happy Thanksgiving to you too !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2006)

*shock - delts/calves  11-23-06*

*Seated db laterals ... seated BB press - ss*
3 sets 20 x 8 ................ 95 x 10

*seated alt Db press ... Wg upright row - ss*
35 x 9 .......................... 55 x 10
35 x 8 .......................... 60 x 10

*Seated B.O. Db laterals - ds*
35 x 10
25 x 8
20 x 8

*Standing calf raise ... Seated calf raise - ss*
3 sets 240 10 .............. 110 x 10

*single calf raise - ds*
40 x 10
35 x 8
25 x 8

Alrighty then , end of my "break in/acclamation" cycle.  Sunday starts Power week and I will be trying much harder to use the "correct" weights with the correct cadence and RI's.

Hope everyone had a good holiday !


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2006)

A Thanksgiving day workout.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> A Thanksgiving day workout.



Pre-feast !


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

Solid w/o BRother Gary, Love your exercise selections!!! Lookin like you havn't even skipped a beat my Friend, hope your Thanksgiving was GREAT!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Solid w/o BRother Gary, Love your exercise selections!!! Lookin like you havn't even skipped a beat my Friend, hope your Thanksgiving was GREAT!!!



Thanks Arch !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

*Power-Legs 11-26-06*

*Powertec Squats -*
320 x 6
350 x 6
370 x 6
1st set of wu's rt. knee felt "funny" . Did a couple of more sets and went for it. Did good. Still could of gone heavier. Try starting with 400 nt.

*Vertical leg press -*
225 x 6
235 x 5
235 x 4
on target here

*SLDL*
175 x 6
190 x 6
205 x 6
start w/205 nt

*Standing calf raise*
270 x 6
340 x 6
370 x 6
start w/370 nt

*Seated calf raise -*
140 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 5
start w/160 nt

Cadence: 4/0/"explode"
Ri's : 4 min on everything except calf raises / 2 min on calf raises


Probably need help out of bed tommorrow, Billie ? Dev ?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey gary!
How's the legs?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey gary!
> How's the legs?




Not bad right now, but who knows about tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

hot bath and some stretching....
get the missus to give ya a massage...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Gary.  I know all about that 'funny feeling' in the knee.  I ignored mine, and now I can't squat and even have trouble with leg presses.  Be careful my friend.  Probably is nothing, but it may be a warning sign.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Gary.  I know all about that 'funny feeling' in the knee.  I ignored mine, and now I can't squat and even have trouble with leg presses.  Be careful my friend.  Probably is nothing, but it may be a warning sign.




I hear ya JD !  Thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 26, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Gary, like the others say, take care of the wheels my Friend, ya just never know!!!
400 huh??? Good Stuff!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o BRother Gary, like the others say, take care of the wheels my Friend, ya just never know!!!
> 400 huh??? Good Stuff!!!



Gotcha !  Been there once , don't want to go back .

yeah , 400, don't know how that would translate in real squats but the important thing is that it is heavy


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2006)

Hope you had a great holiday, Gary.  Take care of that knee!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Hope you had a great holiday, Gary.  Take care of that knee!



I did , thanks.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2006)

*Power - chest/bi's 11-27-06*

*Bench press *
155 x 6
165 x 6
185 x 4
Better than I expected !

*Incline Db bench*
40 x 6
50 x 6
65 x 6
could of gone heavier  
stronger than I thought today !

*weighted dips *
10 x 6
25 x 6
start w/ 35 nt
must be the caffeine 

*BB curls *
70 x 6 
80 x 6
90 x 6
wow!  Going great today !
start w/90 nt

*alt Db curls *
40 x 6
40 x 6
start w/45-50 nt

*cable hammer curls *
45 x 6
55 x 6
start w/60 nt

Cadence: 4/0/"explode"
RI's - 4 min

Knew it would be a better wo than last power cycle but was suprised


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother Gary!!! Excellent #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

hey G! C'mon...when ya are feeling it...grip it and rip it!
next time you feel on top of your game in the gym...go heavy!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o BRother Gary!!! Excellent #'s my Friend!!!




Thanks Arch!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey G! C'mon...when ya are feeling it...grip it and rip it!
> next time you feel on top of your game in the gym...go heavy!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2006)

*cardio 11-28-06*

20 min bike 
4.8 miles
hope to hit 5 miles this week


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2006)

You'll get it.  We have confidence in you.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

or...we'll just laugh at you will u do get it...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

You planning on running (or riding, I guess) from something, G?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2006)

You'll have it next week buddy!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> or...we'll just laugh at you will u do get it...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You'll get it.  We have confidence in you.




Thanks Trip.
by the way , who is the ugly guy in your avi ?  thats not Burner is it ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2006)

Pylon said:


> You planning on running (or riding, I guess) from something, G?



unsightly BF%


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You'll have it next week buddy!



no doubt


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2006)

hiya Garybear!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Thanks Trip.
> by the way , who is the ugly guy in your avi ? thats not Burner is it ?


I'm nut ugly...just fat....get it right, sir...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hiya Garybear!



I was beginning to think you didn't love me anymore


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I'm nut ugly...just fat....get it right, sir...




I stand corrected


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

*Power - back/tri's 11-29-06*

*Pullups -*
25 x 4.25
25 x 4.25
25 x 4

*Seated cg cable rows -*
130 x 6
160 x 6
175 x 6
Try starting w/190 nt

*Rack deads - Angel style - *
225 x 6
255 x 6
275 x 5
start w/ 280-290 nt

*Cg bench press - *
115 x 6
145 x 6
165 x 6 still a tad bit light here
start w/170-175 nt

*Triceps pressdown -*
60 x 6
70 x 6
try 85 nt

*Rev grip Triceps pressdown -*
55 x 6
70 x 4 
start w/70 nt

Cadence: 4/0/"explode"
RI's - 4 min

Only thing I hit the marlk on was pullups !  
Kept underestimating everything.
Oh well, I'll get it dialed in soon, usually do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I'm nut ugly...



Does that mean you look like a, ah, er, nevermind.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2006)

Moving up buddy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I'm not ugly...just fat....get it right, sir...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2006)

*Power - delts/calves 11-30-06*

*Seated BB Pres -*
105 x 6
125 x 6
140 x 5
start w/140 nt

*Db Laterals - *
25 x 6
30 x 6
35 x 5
start w/ 35 nt

*seated bentover db laterals -*
40 x 6 couldn't quite get my 4 count
35 x 6 Hmmm
35 x 6 Think I'll stick w/40 until I can get the 3 sets at a 4 count

*Seated calf raises -*
160 x 6
160 x 5
160 x 4

*Standing calf raise-*
360 x 6
360 x 5
360 x 4

Cadence :  4/0/"explode"
RI's - 4 min on delts - 2 mins on calves

Calves were dialed in today !!!  Still feeling those , probably will for awhile


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

Back and calves?  What sort of split are you doing?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Back and calves?  What sort of split are you doing?



You mean delts/calves?  Thursday is kind of a do whatever I didn't do earlier in the week day because of time.  First of the year I will set it up with a more traditional split.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> You mean delts/calves?  Thursday is kind of a do whatever I didn't do earlier in the week day because of time.  First of the year I will set it up with a more traditional split.


Roger.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2006)

holy crap look at the weight on those standing calves!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Roger.




Over and Out


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> holy crap look at the weight on those standing calves!



I know   I'll do better next time


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

I mean..sheesh...it's not like you are a senior citizen or anything....
oh...wait...
(that could whoop my butt....)

Hey Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I mean..sheesh...it's not like you are a senior citizen or anything....
> oh...wait...
> (that could whoop my butt....)
> 
> Hey Gary!



Nah, I'm a lover not fighter , but don't get any ideas


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2006)

Gary can "whoop" my butt anytime!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Gary can "whoop" my butt anytime!!



  we'll set something up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha, so this is still the half porn journal  Nice to see some things don't change  

Looking good in here Gary and your really putting up some nice numbers as well. I know you've been back for awhile but it's nice to see you here regularly again!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Haha, so this is still the half porn journal  Nice to see some things don't change
> 
> Looking good in here Gary and your really putting up some nice numbers as well. I know you've been back for awhile but it's nice to see you here regularly again!



LOL

Right back at ya Rocco


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2006)

*Cardio -12-1-06*

20 min bike
Barely made my goal ... 5.09 miles  

extra cardio - 30 min shoveling snow. we got about a foot!!!  Most since who can remember when


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

It's great to see both you Gary and Rock posting again!

Kudos on the weights, but also the cardio.  Us 50 somethings understand the heart is a muscle that needs endurance training .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> It's great to see both you Gary and Rock posting again!
> 
> Kudos on the weights, but also the cardio.  Us 50 somethings understand the heart is a muscle that needs endurance training .



Thanks JD,

Damn my calves are killing me


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Haha, so this is still the half porn journal  Nice to see some things don't change
> 
> Looking good in here Gary and your really putting up some nice numbers as well. I know you've been back for awhile but it's nice to see you here regularly again!



Yeah, instead of the six-pack grandpa, he can be the porno grandpa.  Good times.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah, instead of the six-pack grandpa, he can be the porno grandpa.  Good times.



LOL, That would be too easy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2006)

Calves a little better this morning after a leisurely stationary bike ride , 20 min / 4 + miles 


*weight :*192.5
Total of 12 lbs lost so far


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2006)

*RR I - chest/bi's 12-3-06*

*weighted dips -*
15 x 9
15 x 9 barely
20 nt

*Bench press - *
140 x 12
140 x 12 barely
140 x 10

*Incline Db bench press -*
40 x 15
40 x 15 barely
45 nt

*Db hammer curls -*
40 x 9
40 x 7

*BB curls -*
60 x 12
70 x 11
75 nt

*cable curls - *
35 x 15
35 x 15 barely 
40 nt

Cadence: 2/1/2/1
RI's - 2-3 min


Got 1.5 of extra cardio yesterday shoveling snow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey GW!  Nice looking wo.  Question.  Why do you do the weighted dips before bench?  Pre-exhaust?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Was'sup, G!
shovellng snow...heh...glad I have a town home...


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey JD I have heard many times that Dips are a better exercise for overall development rather than Bench....however I disagree, but dips are a great exercise. I dont think it is taking anything away from his workout overall. Bench maybe a little weaker after that, but dips at the beginning is a good switch imo. However I will never do it...haha


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

I know that if I tried to do dips before benching, the benching would take a big hit.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree TT, but why not switch it up sometime? Ya know.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2006)

yup switched it up from last time . Last RR session I did bench first and dips last.  I do 2 weeks of Rep Range (first week sets are 7-9, 10-12, 13 -15 second week i do 10-12 , 13-15 and 16-18 !!!! )  one week I try to do compound exercises first and then the next week I do a pre-exhaust first. Just my twist on PrrS.  
Keeps it interesting and I find as I get older I need interesting


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Was'sup, G!
> shovellng snow...heh...glad I have a town home...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> yup switched it up from last time . Last RR session I did bench first and dips last. I do 2 weeks of Rep Range (first week sets are 7-9, 10-12, 13 -15 second week i do 10-12 , 13-15 and 16-18 !!!! ) one week I try to do compound exercises first and then the next week I do a pre-exhaust first. Just my twist on PrrS.
> Keeps it interesting and I find as I get older I need interesting


Geez.... wasn't trying to start a controversy here, just asking   .  Switching up is a good thing to do, and that answered my question.  

Hey Gar, let's go get some brats  .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Geez.... wasn't trying to start a controversy here, just asking   .  Switching up is a good thing to do, and that answered my question.
> 
> Hey Gar, let's go get some brats  .



Gotcha !    You got plenty of mustard?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

who's got the beer?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2006)

damnit...ya'll are making me hungry...I say we all get together for a brat cookout, I'll bring the tater salad!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

*RR I - Legs  12-4-06*

*Leg extensions -*
90 x 9
100 x 9
try w/110 nt

*Powertec squats -*
250 x 12
270 x 12
290 x 12 barely
300 + nt

*Vertical leg press - *
125 x 15
145 x 15 
165-175 nt

*laying leg curl -*
60 x 9
70 x 9 barely
75-80 nt

*Db SLDL -*
50 x 12
65 x 12 
65 x 10
65-70 nt

*single leg curl -*
25 x 10 
20 x 13 R - 14L

*Standing calf raises -*
290 x 9
310 x 9
310 x 9
STILL sore from the 30th ! 
340 nt

*Seated calf raise-*
140 x 10
140 x 10

*Single calf raise -*
50 x 15
50 x 15 barely

Cadence :  2/1/2/1
RI's : 2 min on everything except calves - 1 min on calves


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Solid workout!

Lots of calve work....they sure do take alot to respond, I used to do the same.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

was'up, G!
nice workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> *Leg extensions -*
> 90 x 9
> 100 x 9
> try w/110 nt
> ...


Moving up G!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep, you'll be walking funny tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

Definatly walking funny tomorrow!!! Solid w/o BRother Gary, keep at it, looking forward to your next Power #'s!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Solid workout!
> 
> Lots of calve work....they sure do take alot to respond, I used to do the same.




Thanks DD


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was'up, G!
> nice workout!



Thanks Burner !  
Just got my computer back from HP , hooked her up and hse's running like new but Some of th eprograms that originally came with the computer are gone !!!  No biggies except Microsoft works has dissappeared .  I'm so tired of screwing with them and their "support" people . I'll just download some freeware stuff.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Moving up G!


Felt awfully aerobic-like compared to Power week . But the cadence is faster and the RI's are half as much so what should I expect  

Could of done better on calves if they wouldn't of been so damn sore , but they do feel better after this wo .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Yep, you'll be walking funny tomorrow.



I walk funny everyday  ( bow-legged )


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Definatly walking funny tomorrow!!! Solid w/o BRother Gary, keep at it, looking forward to your next Power #'s!!!



thanks Arch , so am I . Just seems like each different "cycle" ( power, RR, Shock ) just fuels the next one !


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> I walk funny everyday  ( bow-legged )



  I can sympathize with physical imperfection.  I'm flat-footed.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2006)

*Cardio  12-5-06*

20 min bike 
5.09 miles 
Thought for sure it was gonna be more than that, but I usually don't ride the day after legs .


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2006)

Lookin good in here!!! Cardio after leg day is brutal, and yet it helps imo w/DOMS!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I can sympathize with physical imperfection. I'm flat-footed.


Me too  .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Lookin good in here!!! Cardio after leg day is brutal, and yet it helps imo w/DOMS!!!



 

Damn Db SLDL are making my hams SORE!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Me too  .



Hmmmmmmm  , 2 flat foots


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2006)

I walk funny too...big butt


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I walk funny too...big butt



This post is worthless without video


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

*RR I  Back/tri's 12-6-06*

*weighted pullups - *
10 x 7
10 x 7 
10 x 6

*seated face pulls -*
3 sets 75 x 12
80 -85 nt

*Seated good mornings -*
2 sets 55 x 15

*Triceps pressdown -*
60 x 9
55 x 9
dropped wt cause wasn't quite making my cadence but 55 was too light. 
stick w/60 'til I get it right .

*Cg bench press - *
105 x 12
125 x 10
135- 140 nt

*rev grip pressdown -*
2 sets 40 x 15
45 - 50 nt 

Cadence: 2/1/2/1
RI's - 2 min


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you like doing the GMs seated?  I found them to somewhat uncomfortable.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you like doing the GMs seated?  I found them to somewhat uncomfortable.



yes i do , I feel more "stable"


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> This post is worthless without video






Gary, you are a freakin' genius.....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Gary, you are a freakin' genius.....




I have my moments


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

Another Solid w/o BRother Gary!!! Godd stuff, keep at it my Friend!!! And for the record..................... I'm flat footed too!!!

I really like your exercise choices!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone with a late model Jag is a genius


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Another Solid w/o BRother Gary!!! Godd stuff, keep at it my Friend!!! And for the record..................... I'm flat footed too!!!
> 
> I really like your exercise choices!!!



Thanks Arch   Another flat foot


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Another flat foot



We're slowly taking over the world.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Anyone with a late model Jag is a genius



Hey JD


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2006)

*Rep Range I Delts/calves 12-7-06*

*Upright rows-*
65 x 9
85 x 9
95 x 7
start w/95 nt.

*Seated BB press -*
95 x 12
105 x 11
105 x 10
start w/105 nt

*Seated bo lateral raise*
30 x 15 barely
30 x 14

*Seated calf raise -*
160 x 8
160 x 7
160 x 7

*Standing calf raise -*
270 x 12
290 x 11
310 nt ?

*Single calf raise -*
2 sets 50 x 15 
60 nt ?

Cadence: 2/1/2/1
Ri's : 2 min on everything except calves/ 1 min on calves


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> We're slowly taking over the world.



You sure you want to do that ?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Gary!!! How do the upright rows feel on your shoulder??? I'm very leary to do them due to my shoulder probs, ya know!!!

*FLAT-FEET UNITE!!!*


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Gary!!! How do the upright rows feel on your shoulder??? I'm very leary to do them due to my shoulder probs, ya know!!!
> 
> *FLAT-FEET UNITE!!!*



The only problem I have with the upright rows is if I have my hands too close together, and that bothers my wrists not my shoulders.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

Hm, maybe I'll give 'em a go again sometime!!! Hows the bod feeling today my Friend???


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hm, maybe I'll give 'em a go again sometime!!! Hows the bod feeling today my Friend???



My bod ? Well it was feeling like crap when I got up this morning but it's a lot better right now. Thnaks for asking  
How's you and yours?


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

How many times a week do you hit the ole calves? Seems like every workout I see your murdering those suckers!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> How many times a week do you hit the ole calves? Seems like every workout I see your murdering those suckers!


Just twice . lol


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

2 times is enough for me as well. I cant remember the last time I did calves. I think I had better start again, its just not real important whenever going for big numbers and by the end of my workouts I am so damned tired so I am always like screw it.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> 2 times is enough for me as well. I cant remember the last time I did calves. I think I had better start again, its just not real important whenever going for big numbers and by the end of my workouts I am so damned tired so I am always like screw it.



I know the feeeling


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2006)

hi Garybear...how are you?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hi Garybear...how are you?



Hi BillieBear oxox,

doing good, you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2006)

*Rep Range II Legs - 12/10/06*

*Powertec Squats -*
320 x 11
320 x 10
320 x 10
These were killers today   But as hard as they were going for more weight nt.

*Vertical leg press - *
165 x 15
180 x 15 barely
190-200 nt

*Leg extensions -*
70 x 18
80 x 16 barely
80-85 nt

*SLDL -*
175 x 12
175 x 10
wanted to do a 3rd det but just didn't feel it

*Laying leg curls -*
50 x 15
55 x 12 barely
start w/55 nt

*single leg Db sldl*
2 sets 50 x 18
60 nt ?
These will bring you to your knees , begging yourself not to do them again  

*Standing calf raise -*
320 x 12
320 x 11
320 x 9

*Seated calf raise -*
140 x 13
140 x 12

*Single calf raise -*
50 x 16
50 x 15

Cadence: 2/1/2/1
RI's : 2-3 min on everything except calves, 1 min on calves


Really been nailing the correct wt. for calves lately and can really feel it .

Did 3 min RI's on most exercises today were as last week was 2 min. But this week was a higher rep range and definately needed the extra RI.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey G!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey G!



Hey Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
SNOW PORN!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

*Rep Range II chest/bi's 12-11-06*

*Bench press -*
145 x 12
145 z 11
145 x 9

*Incline Db bench press -*
2 sets 40 x 15 
heavier nt

*Flat bench flyes -*
30 x 18
35 x 16
Heavier nt

*BB curls -*
2 sets 70 x 12
heavier nt

*Cable hammer curls -*
40 x 12
40 x 10
a little heavy, get get my reps 

*Db concentration curls -*
15 x 18
15 x 18 
heavier nt

Cadence: 2/1/2/1
RI's : 2 min


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice hammers!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Nice hammers!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent w/o's in here my Friend!!! Which is your favorite of the 3 routines??? Mine was Shock I guess cause it's so close to HIT!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's in here my Friend!!! Which is your favorite of the 3 routines??? Mine was Shock I guess cause it's so close to HIT!!!



Thanks Arch,
Hmmmmm. probably Power but only cos it's got long RI's   The RR's seem almost cardio like compared to power and then there's shock   I like them all ! I actually look forward to all of it except maybe shock legs , that is killer.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

Movin' on up to the Westside, trying to get a piece of the pie.......

I felt the need to break out in song


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

Heya Gary!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Py and Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hi Py and Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2006)

*Cardio 12-12-06*

20 min bike
almost made 5.2 miles


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> 20 min bike
> almost made 5.2 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2006)

*Rep Range II  Back/tri's 12-13-06*

*Rack Deads - *
220 x 12
235 x 12
255 x 12
Underestimated these 

*Wg. Pulldowns -*
120 x 15
120 x 14
120 x 12
More like it 

*Seated cable rows -*
120 x 17
120 x 15

*C.g. Bench - *
130 x 12
140 x 9
140-150 nt

*Triceps pressdown -*
55 x 14 
55 x 12

*Rev grip pressdown -*
30 x 18 
30 x 16

Cadence: 2/1/2/1
RI's : 2 min


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2006)

*Rep Range II Delts/calves 12-14-06*

*Seated BB press -*
110 x 12
115 x 11
115 x 8

*Wg. upright rows -*
55 x 15
65 x 14
70-75 nt ?

*Seated B.O. laterals -*
25 x 16 
25 x 15 
stick with 'til get 18

*Seated calf raise -*
110 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 12
140-150 nt

*Standing calf raise -*
250 x 15
250 x 14
??? nt

*Single calf raise -*
25 x 18
25 x 18
35 nt ?

Cadence: 2/1/2/1
RI's: 2 min on delts , 1 Min on calves


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2006)

once again Garybear...insane weight on your calf raises


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> once again Garybear...insane weight on your calf raises



Thanks BillieBear !  How you is ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

I bet she be keepin' her pimp hand strong, playa!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> *Rack Deads - *
> 220 x 12
> 235 x 12
> 255 x 12
> Underestimated these



You're supposed to say that you're easing back into them.  

Those seated BB presses are looking quite strong, too.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You're supposed to say that you're easing back into them.
> 
> Those seated BB presses are looking quite strong, too.



Hey Trip  

Thanks for the heads up ... let me try that again .. ahem, ahem, "I'm easing back into them "  How's that ?

Everything is coming back pretty quick , thanks .


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Everything is coming back pretty quick , thanks .



You youngsters always bounce back quickly.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent w/o's BRother Gary, I can't wait to see your #'s comin up in Power week, lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Gary, I can't wait to see your #'s comin up in Power week, lookin strong my Friend!!!




Thanks Arch,
I'm curious too


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn holidays ! 

No wo Sunday cos of roadtrip for Xmas,  no wo today had a 6 am by invitation only, "rummage sale "  for some of my classic car parts and tonight i will be helping to load evrything up . Oh Well .

And more Xmas on 23rd thru 25


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

then...remember: lift w/ your legs, not your back!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Enjoy the breaks my Friend, and more importantly, enjoy the Family!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry X-mas, Gary!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, G!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice workouts indeedy. Very nicely put together. You noticing any increase in strength?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Gary .  Hope you a had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Gary!  My friend who is headed to Iraq will be at Ft. L-Wood for the next couple of weeks.  I'll tell him to keep an eye out for your ride!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, G!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2007)

um...G? He better be busy working on my Vette!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Hope all is well in the land Of Gary!!! Wishing ya nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

I wonder how Gary is doing.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Dude, you got me all excited thinking he had posted.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Sucked me in as well, LOL!!! Hello Brother Gary, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

What...G's been MIA too?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow !!!   
Has it been that many years !!
well after several life events , a couple injuries, etc etc . 
I thought i would stick my head in here and see if i saw anybody still here from my days .
Saw more than i expected to. LOL
Hitting the big 60 in a couple months, still working out. yes still doing P/Rr/S 

Been so long since i've done this dont remember how to post pics LOL

Here's the links

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eJ8MzTNzDyG1-bKU65Cj3rPI7ap8_gILRtfdNJaLc3g?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/knDu_3gc8DAIr6niX9hKRbPI7ap8_gILRtfdNJaLc3g?feat=directlink


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking good!!   Welcome back.   Hard to believe you have been gone for 8 years   LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2015)

just messing around.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2015)

Today starts Shock week.  
Finish my coffee and then i'll get started and be back to post the results.


----------



## Argen (Feb 22, 2015)

Gw you look Great for 60.... Chet man you look Great for 30...lol keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2015)

Argen said:


> Gw you look Great for 60.... Chet man you look Great for 30...lol keep up the good work!!!!!



Thanks !  I appreciate that. Its not as easy as it use to be .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2015)

*Shock week - Legs and abs. 2/22/15 *

*Powertec Squats/Leg Presses*
205 x 10 / 165 x 10
205 x 10 / 165 x 10
206 x 10 / 165 x 10

*Leg press dropset*
165 x 10
145 x 8

*SLDL / Leg curls *
145 x 10 / 57.5 x 10
145 x 10 / 57.5 x 10
145 x 10 / 57.5 x 9

*Leg curl dropset*
57.5 x 9
47.5 x 7

*Standing Calf raise / seated calf raise*
300 x 10 / 130 x 10
300 x 10 / 130 x 10
300 x 10 / 130 x 10  barely

*seated calf raise dropet*
130 x 10
120 x 8

*Cable crunches / hanging knee raises*
95 x 10 / 15 x 10
95 x 10 / 15 x 10
95 x 10 / 15 x 10

*Cable crunches dropset*
95 x 10
85 x 8

*RI's*
60 sec. or less

*FYI*
Body weight - 170
waist - 33 "
dont do as many body measurements as i use to. Just go by how i look and feel


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2015)

*Cardio - 2/23/15*

50 minutes cardio.

use to do stationary bike/recumbent bike/treadmill but the computers on them broke or the motors burned out so started doing a Kathy Smith/ Michael Olajide Jr. Aerobic boxing workout that has intervals of shadow boxing and jump rope. The fat started melting away fast !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2015)

*Shock week - Chest/delts/tri's/abs 2-24-15*

*Incline db flyes/Bench press*
35 x10 / 135 x10
35 x10 / 135 x10
35 x10 / 135 x10

*Inc db bench dropset*
55 x10 / 40 x8

*Seated bentover laterals / powertec press*
25 x10 / 90 x10
25 x10 / 90 x10
25 x10 / 90 x10

*Powertec press dropset*
90 x10 /70 x 8

*Tricps pressdown / french curl ?*
72.5 x10 / 30 x10
72.5 x10 / 30 x10
72.5 x9 / 30 x10

*Triceps pressdown dropset*
70 x9 / 60 x8

*Cable crunches/ hanging knee raises*
90 x10 / 15 x10
90 x10 / 15 x10
90 x10 / 15 x10

*Cable crunch dropset*
90 x10 / 80 x8

1 minutes RI's


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2015)

* Cardio 2/25/15*

Boxing cardio - 50 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2015)

*Shock week - Back/biceps/abs 2-26-15*

*Straightarm pulldowns/Wide grip pulldowns*
90 x 10 / 115 x 10
90 x 10 / 115 x 10
90 x 10 / 115 x 10

*Wide grip pulldown dropset*
115 x 10 
100 x 8

*Seated close grip pulley rows / pendlay rows*
135 x 10 / 105 x 10
135 x 10 / 105 x 10
135 x 10 / 105 x 10
first time doing pendlay rows  

*Seated close grip pulley rows dropset*
135 x 10 
120 x 8

*Alternating dumb bell curls / drag curls *
35 x 10 / 40 x 10
35 x 10 / 45 x 10
35 x 10 / 50 x 10
first time for drag curls , i like the feel of these.

*Alternating dumb bell curl dropset*
35 x 10
25 x 8

*Cable crunch*
90 x 10 x 5 sets
go lazy and just did regular sets instead of supersets .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2015)

*Cardio 2/27/15*

Boxing cardio - 50 minutes.

Weigh and measure tomorrow morning. Results determine which path my w/o's and diet go starting next week.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2015)

*Weigh in 2/28/15*

Height - 6 ft.
Weight - 168
Total of 30 lbs lost since 9-1-14

Bodyfat % - approx 14 %

Chest - 41
Biceps - 14.5
Waist - 32.5
finally broke into the 32's
Thigh - 23 
small but strong lol.

Anyway, i think Im low enough BF-wise that i will switch gears and try to put on some muscle.

Time to up the cals.  Same clean foods just more of them!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2015)

*Power week 3-1-15*

*A.m. Legs*

*Powertec squats*
290 x 6
290 x 6
300 x 6
315 x 6
My goal was to be back over 300 by my bday (4-16-15) MADE IT !!
wonder if i can hit 350 by then ? i will do power week 2 more times before 4-16 . hmmmm Going for it !

*Leg presses*

230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

*SLDL*

220 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 6

Not sure but this might be a personal best. have always been very cautious with this exercise so increases in weight used have always been small.

*Leg curls*

75 x 4
70 x 6 barely
70 x 5


Rest intervals - 4 mins between sets . because of the long RI's during Power week my workouts are split into am and pm so they arent too long and i get bored and lose my concentration


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2015)

*Power 3-1-15*

*Pm workout - Calves and abs *

*Standing calf raises*

360 x 6 
360 x 6
360 x 6
360 x 6  barely

*Seated calf raise*

160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches*

110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

RI's - 4 mins.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2015)

*Cardio 3-2-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> *Weigh in 2/28/15*
> 
> Height - 6 ft.
> Weight - 168
> ...




NICE WORK!!!  Enjoy the extra cals


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> NICE WORK!!!  Enjoy the extra cals



thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2015)

*Power week - 3-3-15*

*A.m. workout Chest /delts*

*Bench press*
200 x 4
200 x 5
200 x 4
200 x 4
not what i was hoping for but 2 more reps than last power week.

*Incline bench press*
165 x 4 
165 x 6
165 x 6
Havent done these in awhile, wasnt sure where to set my pins and when i lifted it off i lost my balance. kinda killed my first set . 

*Powertec press*
145 x 6
145 x 6 
145 x 6
145 x 5

*Seated bent over D.b laterals*
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

4 min Ri's


*P.m workout Triceps/ abs / forearms*

*Weighted dips*

55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6

*Triceps pressdown*

90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

*keeling cable crunches*

110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

*Wrist roller*

15 lbs x 6 reps both directions 
These things pump up the forearms, tight !

4 min Ri's  except on abs (1min) and no rest in between wrist rollers.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2015)

*Cardio*

Boxing cardio - 50 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2015)

*Power week 3-5-15*

*Am workout - Back*

*Rack deads*
265 x 6
265 x 6
265 x 6
265 x 6

*Barbell shrugs*
220 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 6

*Weighted wide grip pull ups*
Bw x 6
10 lbs x 6
15 x 6
15 x 6
Haven't done these in probably a year.  brought thee in in place of pull downs.

*T-bar rows*
135 x 6
135 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

Never done these before. kind of liked them. Put these in in place of seated cable rows


*Pm workout- Biceps, forearms and abs *

*Barbell curls*
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

*Seated dumb bell curls*
30 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6

*Wrist rollers*
15 lbs x 6 each direction

*Kneeling cable crunches*
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6

4 min Ri's on most
1 min RI's on abs
no RI's on forearms


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2015)

*Cardio 3-6-15
TGIF !!!!*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2015)

Cool to see you hitting the weighted pull-ups and T-rows.   You'll grow to love the T's  

I second the TGIF!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Cool to see you hitting the weighted pull-ups and T-rows.   You'll grow to love the T's
> 
> I second the TGIF!!!



Thanks, dont know if i'll get back to the weight i used back then but who knows.  I think you are right about the T-rows ! 

have a good weekend !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2015)

*Weigh in 3-7-15*

169 lbs , gained 1 lb.

that was my goal when i upped my cals.  but since i strayed several times from the diet while at work i figured it would be more. 

Maybe ive got my MR revved up higher than normal ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2015)

*Rep Range this week 3-8-15*

*Legs and abs*
*A.m. workout*

*Powertec squats*
260 x 9
260 x 9
260 x 9
260 x 9

*Leg presses*
200 x 12
200 x 12
200 x 12

*Powertec squats*
210 x 13
210 x 13
Wanted 15 reps but didnt happen, this time.

*SLDL*
200 x 9 
200 x 9
200 x 9
200 x 9

*Legs curls*
55 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12

45 x 15
45 x 15

*P.m. workout*

*Standing calf raises*
320 x 9
320 x 9
320 x 9
320 x 9

*Seated calf raise*
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12

*Single calf raise*
35 z 15
40 x 15

*Kneeling cable crunches*
105 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 9

95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

85 x 15 
85 x 15

3 min Ri's on everything except abs, 1 min Ri's on abs.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2015)

*Cardio 3-9-15*

boxing cardio - 50 mins


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2015)

*Rep Range - Chest / shoulders 3-10-15*

*Bench press*
175 x 9
175 x 9
175 x 9
175 x 9

*Incline d.b. bench press*
55 x 12 
55 x 12
55 x 12

*Flat bench flyes*
40 x 15
40 x 15

*Powertec press*
120 x 9
120 x 9
120 x 9
120 x 9

*Seated bent over laterals*
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

*D.b. hammer front raises*
20 x 15
20 x 15

3 min. Ri's

always a good workout !  One of my faves !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2015)

*Bonus round !!  3-10-15*

Was feeling energetic when i got home from work so before i eased into the recliner and said Forget about it !! i went straight to the gym and did some abs and forearms.

*Kneeling cable crunches*
110 x 9
110 x 9
110 x 9
110 x 9

95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

85 x 15
85 x 15

*Wrist rollers*

25 lbs x 10 each direction

Burn Baby burn !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2015)

*Cardio 3-11-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins.

Gonna be a gorgeous day here. Around 70 degrees and SUNNY !!  Grabbing a couple guns and heading for the range soon as i get home from work tonight !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2015)

You are hitting the workouts HARD!!!     No wonder you are ripped!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are hitting the workouts HARD!!!     No wonder you are ripped!



thanks !  wish i could get the fam/friends to understand the difference between skinny and low body fat .  they are the main reason i upped cals. probably for 6 weeks, 9 max. then re-evaluate.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2015)

*Rep Range 3-12-15*

*A.m workout - Back and abs*

*Rack deads*
215 x 9
215 x 9
215 x 9
215 x 9

*Seated close grip pulley row*
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12

*Wide grip pulldowns*
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 14 + 1 

*Kneeling cable crunches*
105 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 9

95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

85 x 15
85 x 15

*RI's*
3 mins on everything except abs. 1 min on those.

*P.m workout - Arms*

*Barbell curls*
80 x 9
80 x 9
80 x 9
80 x 9

*cable curls*
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12

*Concentration curls*
17.5 x 15
17.5 x 15

*Weighted dips*
45 x 9
45 x 9
45 x 9
45 x 9

*Triceps pressdowns*
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12

*Overhead db triceps press*
45 x 13
45 x 14

*Wrist roller*
25 lbs x 4 each direction
20 lbs x 4 each direction

*RI's*
3 mins on everything except wrist roller, no rest on those.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2015)

*Cardio 3-13-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins.

TGIF !!

Have a good weekend !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2015)

TGIF Rocky


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> TGIF Rocky



LOL.

I think i might cut cardio back to twice a week ?  My basic diet was at 2000 a day when i was "cutting"  . My new planned diet is at 2500 a day but i know i go more like 3000 a day and im only gaining 1/2 to 1 lb a week.
That about right or is my metabolism just really ramped up ?  I wanted to get some of my strength and hopefully some muscle back without the 30 lbs of fat i lost,


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm sure the 50 mins of Boxing Cardio melts the fat off (along with hitting the weight 4-5 times per week).   Gaining .5 - 1 lbs per week sounds perfect


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm sure the 50 mins of Boxing Cardio melts the fat off (along with hitting the weight 4-5 times per week).   Gaining .5 - 1 lbs per week sounds perfect



Cool , thanks for the input


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2015)

*SHOCK WEEK !!!  Already ?  3-15-15*
*Legs*

*Powertec squats / leg presses*
215 x 10 / 175 x 10
215 x 10 / 175 x 10
215 x 10 / 175 x 10

*Leg press dropset*
175 x 10
155 x 8

*SLDL / leg curls*
175 x 10 / 57.5 x 10
175 x 10 / 57.5 x 10
175 x 10 / 57.5 x 10

*Leg curls dropset*
57.5 x 10 
47.5 x 8

*Standing calf raise / seated calf raise*
310 x 10 / 135 x 10
310 x 10 / 135 x 10
310 x 10 / 135 x 10

*Seated calf raise drop set*
135 x 10
125 x 8

*Kneeling cable crunches / hanging knee raises*
95 x 10 / 15 x 10
95 x 10 / 15 x 10
95 x 10 / 15 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches dropset*
95 x 10
85 x 8

RI's were 1 min or less


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2015)

*Cardio 3-16-15*

Boxing cardio - 50mins

Really good session , especially for a day after a leg workout with weights.
Think it was because i got more sleep the past two nights than i have been lately.
Doc gave me something to help me sleep but it hasnt staerted working so i went back to the OTC brand. i Googled the script and its an anti depressant. I know drugs can have  more than one use sometimes but he has tried to get me on anti depressants for years.
Ive told him the only thing I'm depressed about is him thinking I'm depressed!

I'M BORED OUT OF MY SKULL !! NOT DEPRESSED !!!  There is a difference in my opinion.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2015)

*Shock week 3-17-15*
*Chest/delts/abs*

*Incline db flyes / bench press*
35 x 10 / 140 x 10
35 x 10 / 140 x 10
35 x 10 / 140 x 10

*Incline db bench press dropset*
60 x 10
45 x 8

*Seated bent over laterals / powertec press*
25 x 10 / 95 x 10
25 x 10 / 95 x 10
25 x 10 / 95 x 10

*Powertec press dropset*
95 x 10
75 x 6

*Triceps pressdown / o.h. triceps extension*
72.5 x 10 / 35 x 10
72.5 x 10 / 35 x 10
72.5 x 7+2 / 35 x 10

*Tricep pressdown dropset*
70 x 9
60 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches / hanging knee raises*
95 x 10 / 20 x 10
95 x 10 / 20 x 10
95 x 10 / 20 x10

*Kneeling cable crunch dropset*
95 x 10 / 85 x 8

RI's were 1 min or less


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2015)

*Cardio 3-18-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins.

Been doing boxing cardio since 12-7-14.
Definetly a lot less jiggle going on


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2015)

*Shock week 3-19-15*
*Back/biceps/abs*

*Straight arm pulldowns / seated close grip pulley rows*
95 x 10 / 140 x 10
95 x 10 / 140 x 10
95 x 10 / 140 x 10

*Seated close grip pulley row dropset*
140 x 10
125 x 8

*Wide grip pulldowns / T bar rows*
115 x 10 / 115 x 10
115 x 10 / 115 x 10
115 x 10 / 115 x 10

*W.g pulldown dropset*
115 x 10 
100 x 8

*Alternating D.B. curls / drag curls*
35 x 10 / 50 x 10
35 x 10 / 50 x 10
35 x 10 / 50 x 10

*Alt. Db curl dropset*
35 x 10 
30 x 8

*Kneeling cable crunches / hanging knee raises*
95 x 10 / 20 x 10
95 x 10 / 20 x 10
95 x 10 / 20 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches dropset*
95 x 10
85 x 8

RI's were 1 min or less


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2015)

*Cardio 3-20-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like you are hitting it 6 days a week    Nice work.  

Enjoy some weekend calories


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you are hitting it 6 days a week    Nice work.
> 
> Enjoy some weekend calories



yup 3 days weights, 3 days cardio.
Saturday is cheat day !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2015)

Gained another .5 lbs this week


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2015)

*POWER week !!  3-22-15* *What a day !!*
*Legs*

*Powertec squats*
320 x 6
330 x 6
340 x 4 +2
340 x 5 +1

* looks like i should make my goal of breaking 350 by my 60 bday ! One more Power week before my bday.

*Leg press*
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6

*SLDL*
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6

*Lost my focus after squats I guess. First set felt weird. LOL more weight on one end of bar than the other !!
On my third set i noticed i had loaded more weight than i had intended. Just 10 more lbs but I usually dont make but small increases in these cos i hurt myself 
pretty good years back with these and dont want it to happen again.

*Leg curls*
70 x 6
72.5 x 6
72.5 x 6


*P.m. workout*
*Standing calf raises*
370 x 6
370 x 6
370 x 6
370 x 6
* reps werent as solid as i would of liked.

*Seated calf raises*
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6

*Kneeling cables crunches*
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
*amazing how much 5 lbs can make a difference. Tried 125 for second set . could only get 2 reps so went back down to 120

Feeling energetic so threw in some forearm work
*Wrist rollers*
20 lbs x 15 each direction

*RI's were 4 mins in the Am and 2 mins for the Pm*

Hella day !! 2 good workouts, fun in the sun, 3-4 beers !
Hope to sleep like a log tonight !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2015)

*Cardio 3-23-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins

Wasnt as bad as i thought it would be after yesterdays killer leg workout. I could feel the heaviness in my legs though.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2015)

No workout today :-(

Gave blood last night and they recommended I didnt for 24 hrs.

Ill just hve to be a day behind this week.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2015)

*POWER WEEK - 3-25-15*
*Chest / delts *
*Am workout*

*Bench press*
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6 barely
200 x 4
* dang i thought for sure today was the day i got 4 sets of 6. Next time !

*Incline bench press*
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6

*Powertec press*
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

*Seated bent over db laterals*
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

*Ri's *  4 mins.


*Pm workout*

*Weighted dips*
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6

*Triceps pressdown*
92.5 x 6
92.5 x 6
92.5 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches*
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6

*Wrist rollers*
20 lbs - 15 each direction

*Ri's*
4 mins on Tri's
1 min on abs
none on forearms


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice Weighted Dips G!!     You are killing it in here


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice Weighted Dips G!!     You are killing it in here



Thanks ! I'm trying !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2015)

*Power week 3-26-15*

*Back and biceps*

*Rack deads*
270 x 6
270 x 6
270 x 6
270 x 6

*Face pulls*
70 x 6
70 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
* havent done these in forever! I'll keep them for awhile

*Wide grip pullups *
15 x 6
15 x 6
20 x 6
20 x 6

*Tbar rows*
140 x 6
140 x 6
150 x 6
160 x 5

*Barbell curls*
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

*Seated dumbbell curls*
35 x 6 
35 x 6
35 x 6
40 x 5

*RI's*
4 mins


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2015)

*Cardio 3-27-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2015)

who am i kidding? Ive had cheats days for the past 15 years at least !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2015)

*RepRange week 3-29-15*

*Legs*

Am workout
*Powertec Squats*
270 x 9
270 x 9
270 x 9
270 x 9
good sets/reps last couple reps each sets were a struggle

*Leg press*
210 x 12
210 x 12
210 x 12
These were really good too since exhausted from squats.

*Landmine hack squats*
45 x 15
45 x 15
Not very heavy but first time trying these and wasnt very sure of myself. Liked them but will make a mod to my rack to make it a more stable exercise and make me feel safer so i can do heavier weights.

Heres a link to the exercise https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pC9DKPGklo

Heres a link to the mod i will make to my rack http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/image-files/t-bar-row-2.jpg

*SLDL*
205 x 9 
205 x 9
205 x 9
205 x9

*Leg curls*
55 x 12
57.5 x 12
57.5 x 12

47.5 x 15
47.5 x 15

Pm workput
*Standing calf raise*
325 x 9
325 x 9
325 x 9
325 x 8

*Seated calf raise*
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 10

*Standing Single leg calf raise*
40 x 15
40 x 15

*Kneeling cable crunches*
105 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 9

95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

85 x 15
85 x 15

*RI's *
3 mins on everything except calves/abs, 1 min on those.

Going to be trading out some exercise this week for new one to keep the bod guessing and to keep from getting bored.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2015)

*Cardio 3-30-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins

Always a challenge after leg day !  should I change that ?  what say you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2015)

*Rep Range week 3-31-15*

*Chest/shoulders*

*Bench press*
180 x 9
180 x 9
180 x 9
180 x 9
*narrowed my grip on these and tried to get a better squeeze at top

*Incline db bench press*
60 x 12 
60 x 12
60 x 10

*Cable X-over*
25 x 15
35 x 15
havent done these in a LONG time !

*Powertec press*
125 x 9
125 x 9
125 x 8
125 x 8

*Seated bent over db laterals*
35 x 12
35 x 12
35 x 12

*Db hammer front raise*
15 x 15
15 x 15

*RI's *- 3 mins

* I did not get one minute of sleep last night and i could tell it made a difference.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2015)

*Cardio 4-1-15*

Boxing cardio - 2 hrs !!






April fools !!  50 mins as always


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2015)

No sleep = BRUTAL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2015)

*Rep Range 4-2-15*

*Back/ abs /arms*

*Rack deads*
225 x 9
225 x 9
235 x 9
245 x 9

*Wide grip Pulldowns*
125 x 12
125 x 12
130 x 12

*T bar rows*
100 x 10
95 x 13

*Kneeling cable crunches*
105 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 9

95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

85 x 15
85 x 15

*Pm workout*

*Drag curls *
55 x 9
55 x 9
60 x 9
60 x 9

*3d single arm cable curls*
15 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wf_e_6NBGE
start at around 3:20 mins in.

*Single arm Plank curls*
25 lbs - Right arm - 13
           Left arm - 10
22.5 lbs - Right arm - 13
              Left arm - 10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqw7jmeonXc
about the 6 min mark.

*Triceps pressdown*
55 x 9
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvmP9Hgu0lU
about the 5 min mark

*Overhead db triceps extension*
45 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Triceps kickbacks*
20 x 15
25 x 15


*RI's *
3 mins  everything except abs.
abs were 1 min RI's


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2015)

*Cardio 4-3-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2015)

*weigh in 4-4-15*

173.5 lbs

gained 5.5 lbs in 5 weeks.  Ill take some measurments next week . i can tell my waist is bigger but i still have definition in the abs


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2015)

*Cardio 4-5-15*

Moving things around a little this week. Usually do legs on Sunday but went for cardio today.

Boxing cardio - 50 mins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2015)

Good vids !!!   Nice job on gaining 5lbs and still keeping the washboard


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good vids !!!   Nice job on gaining 5lbs and still keeping the washboard



Thanks !  
He seems to know what he is talking about so i am giving some of his ideas a go !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2015)

Doing legs today with my new workout partner.
Picked up this flak vest at a garage sale for less than $2. Weighs like 9 lbs I think. a little extra resistance here and there.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2015)

*SHOCK Week 4-6-15*

*Legs*

*Powertec Squats / leg press*
220 x 10 / 180 x 10
220 x 10 / 180 x 10
220 x 10 / 180 x 10

*Leg press dropset*
180 x 10
160 x 8

*SLDL / leg curl*
180 x 10 / 57.5 x 10
180 x 10 / 57.5 x 10
180 x 10 / 57.5 x 10

*Leg curl dropset*
57.5 x 10
47.5 x 8

*Standing calf raise / seated calf raise*
315 x 10 / 135 x 10
315 x 10 / 135 x 10
315 x 10 / 135 x 10

*Seated calf raise drop set*
135 x 10
125 x 8

*Kneeling cable crunch / hanging knee raise*
100 x 10 / 25 x 10
100 x 10 / 25 x 10
100 x 10 / 25 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunch drop set*
100 x 10
90 x 8

*Wrist rollups*
25 lbs 10 each direction

*RI's* - 1 min or less


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2015)

*SHOCK Week 4-7- 15*
*Chest/delts/tris/abs*

*Incline db bench / bench press*
55 x 10 / 140 x 10
55 x 10 / 140 x 10
55 x 10 / 140 x 6+2
* narrowed my grip on the barbell bench

*Incline db bench press drop set*
55 x 10 
45 x 8

*Seated bent over db laterals / Powertec press*
30 x 10 / 95 x 10
30 x 10 / 95 x 10
30 x 10 / 95 x 10

*Powertec press drop set*
95 x 10 
75 x 7

*Triceps pressdown / Overhead db triceps extension*
45 x 10 / 40 x 10
45 x 9 / 40 x 10
40 x 8 / 40 x 10

*Triceps pressdown dropset*
35 x 10 
25 x 8
* hard to believe how much lighter i have to go since changing the way i do these.

*Kneeling cable crunches / hanging knee raises*
100 x 10 / 25 x 10
100 x 10 / 25 x 10
100 x 10 / 25 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunch drop set*
100 x 10
90 x 8

*RI's *
1 min or less


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2015)

*Cardio 4-8-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2015)

*Shock week 4-9-15*

*Back / biceps / abs / forearms*

*Straight arm pulldowns / seated close grip pulley rows*
100 x 10 / 145 x 10
100 x 10 / 145 x 10
100 x 10 / 145 x 10

*Seated cg pulley rows - drop set*
145 x 10
130 x 8

*Wide grip pulldowns / Tbar rows*
117.5 x 10 / 115 x 10
117.5 x 10 / 115 x 10
117.5 x 10 / 115 x 10

*Wg pulldown dropset*
117.5 x 10 
100.5 x 8

*Seated incline alternating db curls / drag curls *
30 x 10 / 50 x 10
30 x 10 / 50 x 10
30 x 10 / 50 x 10
These were killer, still feeling it !
did them like this -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3NiFSBo3GI


Drag curls about 2 mins in.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TP9BKqk_gs


*Standing alt db curls - drop set*
30 x 10 
25 x 8

*Kneeling cable crunches / hanging knee raises*
105 x 10 / 25 x 10
105 x 10 / 25 x 10
105 x 10 / 25 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches - drop set*
105 x 10 
90 x 8

*Wrist roller*
25 lbs x 10 each direction

Woke up tired from a muscle relaxer i took before bed last night so my RI's were 2 mins instead of the usual 1 min or less


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2015)

*Weigh in 4-11-15*

177 lbs
gained 9 lbs in 6 weeks.
according to the tape the only thing that changed much was 3/4" on my thighs and 1/4 " on biceps.
only added 1/4" to my waist ?  nothing on chest ?!
im not placing much confidence on my wife's ability to use a tape measure .
But i can tell the differences are there.
Think i'll go another week at this pace and then pick up the pace .
Going to shorten RI's for power week and rep range week, hope to get more done in less time  !
Too much time sitting on my arse between sets .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2015)

Damn nice work GW!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Damn nice work GW!!!!



Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2015)

*WOOHOO !!!*

*Power week  4-12-15*

*Legs*

*Powertec squats*
340 x 6
350 x 6
360 x 6
370 x 6

Felt good !! Could of done more I think but since i'm old and workout alone at home I play it safe. Maybe i should get one of those "Help I've fallen and cant get up " things !!

* goal was to break 350 by my 60th bday. Made it !!! Time for a new goal !!

*Leg press*
250 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6

*SLDL*
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 4
* damnn these are getting heavy !

*Leg curls *
72.5 x 6
72.5 x 6
72.5 x 6

*Standing calf raises*
370 x 6
370 x 6
370 x 6
370 x 6

*Seated calf raises*
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches*
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6

*wrist rollers*
25 lbs x 12 each direction

*RI's*
shortened RI's for Power week from 4 mins to 3 mins.  made a difference , a little more winded and got done sooner.
2 mins on calves
none on forearms


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2015)

*Cardio 4-13-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2015)

Did some abs and forearms this evening just cos i can


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2015)

*Power week 4-14-15*

*Chest/delts/tri's/abs/forearms*

*Bench Press*
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6

*Incline bench press*
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

*Powertec press*
150 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6

*Seated bent over db laterals*
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

*Weighted dips*
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

*Triceps pressdown*
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches*
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6

*Wrist roller*
25 lbs 12 x each direction

*RI's*
3 mins on most
1 min on abs 
none on forearms


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2015)

Got called in early today so headed out the door . no cardio this a.m.

do something tonight ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2015)

*Power week 4-15-15*

*Kneeling cable crunches*
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6

*wrist roller*
25 lbs x 12 each direction


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2015)

Running behind ! post workout this evening BUT had to share this.
Had a young boy 8-9 yo come thru my register with his mom and 2 younger bros , he looked at me and said "You look pretty tough for an old guy "
I cracked up, embarrassed his mom but I thought it was cool.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2015)

*Power week 4-16-15*

*WOOHOO !!!  Happy birthday to me !! LOL*

*Back/biceps/abs/forearms*

*Rack deads*
280 x 6
280 x 6
290 x 6
300 x 4

*Was thinking about going for 300 but after first set of 280 feeling heavy I thought "no way".
2nd set of 280 didnt feel as bad so tried 290, it went pretty good so decided to go for the 300.
Only got 4 but I did it !

*Seated face pulls*
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

*Wide grip pullups*
25 x 6
30 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 4 + 2  

*Tbar rows*
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6

*Barbell curls *
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

*Alternating Db curls*
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches*
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6

*Wrist rollers*
25 lbs x 12 each direction

*RI's*
3 mins mostly
1 min on abs
none on forearms

*Pretty good week ! met/beat my goals i had for a couple of lifts by my 60th bday !!  
Now i need some new goals !
[/B]


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice job hitting your goals!  

Happy Bday man!!!    60 is the new 40


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job hitting your goals!
> 
> Happy Bday man!!!    60 is the new 40




LOL at least 40. I was just thinking about that the other dday . Healthier now than age 40 and just as stronger/stronger than i was at 45 when i started hitting the weights after about a 6 year lay off.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2015)

WTW !!
Just weighed , lost .5 lbs this week!!
over indulged in junk food ( 3 birthdays at work this week ) , no cardio to speak of , hmmm.
Calm down Gary !! lol 
Next week will be better right !?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2015)

*Planks*

Ive never cared much for planks, never felt like i was getting anything out of them BUT, 
I think I'm gonna try the Plate planks and definetly the "pounding" planks.
Been thinking about getting a heavy bag ( miss the one i had ) , thats why the pounding planks caught my eye.
exercise and therapy at the same time !! ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrRIs2Dk_8U


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2015)

*Rep range week 4-19-95*

*Legs/abs/forearms*

*Powertec squats*
280 x 9
290 x 9
300 x 9
300 x 9

*Leg press*
210 x 12
210 x 12
210 x 12
* did 4 sets of squats and 1 set of leg press before i remembered
I wanted to shorten my RI's to 2 mins.  

*Landmine hack squats*
50 x 15
50 x 15

*SLDL*
210 x 9
210 x 9
210 x 9
210 x 9
* My head was not in the game. Not sure if i did 3, 4 or 5 sets of these
As heavy as the last one felt I'd say 5.

*Leg curls*
57.5 x 12
57.5 x 12
57.s x 12

47.5 x 15
47.5 x 15

*Standing calf raises*
325 x 9
325 x 9
325 x 9
325 x 9

*Seated calf raise*
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12

*Single calf raise*
40 x 15
40 x 15

*Kneeling cable crunches*
110 x 9
110 x 9
110 x 9
110 x 9

95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

85 x 15
85 x 15

*Pounding planks*
50
*we'll see what these do if anything.

*wrist rollers*
25 lbs each direction

*RI's*
2 mins on most, 1 min on calves and abs
none on forearms

*I hate workouts where my head is not in the game.  My body gets what it needs but my mind is left unfulfilled :-(


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like a LONG workout!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like a LONG workout!!



i split it up am/pm


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2015)

*Cardio 4-20-15*

50 mins Boxing cardio

First cardio in a week . Wore out the disc i had and had to get another. Decided while i waited for it I'd take a break from it  
Cant believe it but I actually missed it  .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2015)

*Rep range 4-21-15*

*Chest/delts/abs/forearms*

*Bench press*
185 x 9
185 x 9
185 x 8
185 x 6

*Incline db bench press*
60 x 12
60 x 11
60 x 10

*3d cable cross over*
35 x 15
35 x 15

*Powertec press*
125 x 9
125 x 9
125 x 8
125 x 7

*Seated bent over db laterals*
35 x 12
35 x 12
35 x 12

*Db hammer front raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*pm workout*
*Kneeling cable crunches*
110 x 9
110 x 9
110 x 9
110 x 9

100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

90 x 15
90 x 15

*Pounding planks*
50

*wrist roller*
25 lbs x 12 each direction

*RI's*
2 mins on most
1 min on abs
none on forearms


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2015)

*Cardio 4-22-15*

boxing cardio 50 mins


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2015)

*Rep range week 4-23-15*

*Biceps /triceps/abs*

*Rack deads*
245 x 9
245 x 9
245 x 9
245 x 9

*Wide grip pulldowns*
130 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 12
*ROM on last couple of reps pf last two sets not to my liking

*Tbar rows*
95 x 15
95 x 15

*Kneeling cable crunches*
110 x 9
110 x 9
110 x 9
110 x 9

95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

85 x 15
85 x 15

*PM workout*



*Barbell drag curls*
60 x 9
60 x 9
60 x 9
60 x 9

*3D high cable curl*
35 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 12
*not sure if I'm getting anything from these. Try them a little while longer, maybe i'm just not doing them right, yet  ;-)

*Planks curls*
22.5 x L10 R15
22.5 x L9 R13
* now these i feel !

*Triceps pressdown*
55 x 9
55 x 9
55 x 8
55 x 7

*Overhead db triceps extension*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Db kickbacks*
25 x 15
25 x 15

*RI's*
2 mins on most 
1 min on abs


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2015)

*Cardio 4-24-15*

Boxing cardio 50 mins

TGIF !!

My right hamstring has been giving me fits for a couple weeks now so going to train around it next two weeks at least.  Usually take a week off from everything every 9-12 weeks and i have went way past that. Instead of a complete shutdown I think i'll just pick a muscle group to rest for a week or two and continue to work the rest ? who knows .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2015)

*Shock week 4-26-15*

Switching some things up the next couple of weeks to give some of my parts some TLC.

*Cardio*

Boxing cardio 50 mins

*Standing calf raise / seated calf raise*
315 x 10 / 135 x 10
315 x 10 / 135 x 10
315 x 10 / 135 x 10

*Seated calf raise dropset*
135 x 10
125 x 8

*Kneeling cable crunches / hanging knee raises *
105 x 10 / 22.5 x 10
105 x 10 / 22.5 x 10
105 x 10 / 22.5 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches dropset
105 x 10 
95 x 8

Pounding planks
50
* I need to let my "rug burns" heal before i do anymore of these. 

RI's
1 min*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2015)

*Cardio 4-27-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins

PM - 
*Kneeling cable crunches / hanging knee raises*
105 x 10 / 25 x 10
105 x 10 / 25 x 10
105 x 10 / 25 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches drop set*
105 x 10 
95 x 8

*Barbell rollouts*
25

*RI's *
1 min


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2015)

*Shock week 4-28-15*

*Chest / tri's/ abs*

*Inc db bench / bench press*
60 x 10 / 140 x 10
60 x 10 / 140 x 10
60 x 10 / 140 x 6

*Inc db bench dropset*
60 x 10 
50 x 8

*Triceps pressdown / O.H. Db tri extension*
40 x 10 / 40 x 10
40 x 10 / 40 x 10
40 x 8 / 40 x 8

*OH db tri ext dropset*
40 x 10 
35 x 8

*Kneeling cable crunch / hanging knee raise*
105 x 10 / 25 x 10
105 x 10 / 25 x 10
105 x 10 / 25 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunch drop set*
105 x 10 
95 x 8

*Barbell rollouts*
25
* liking these 

*RI's*
1 min


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2015)

*Cardio 4-29-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins

*PM*
*Kneeling cable crunch / hanging knee raise*
105 x 10 / 25 x 10
105 x 10 / 25 x 10
105 x 10 / 25 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches drop set*
105 x 10 
95 x 8

*Barbellrollouts*

25 

*RI's *
1 min.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2015)

*Shock week 4-30-15*

*Back/biceps/abs*

*Straightarm pulldowns / seated close grip pulley rows*

105 x 10 / 150 x 10
105 x 10 / 150 x 10
105 x 10 / 150 x 10

*seated cg pulley row dropset*

150 x 10 
140 x 7

* all i wanted was one more rep on my dropset, just one more !!  Lost my form and *BAM !!!!* pulled a muscle in my back. Workout over :-(


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> *Shock week 4-30-15*
> 
> *Back/biceps/abs*
> 
> ...



Bummer....Rest and IBU!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Bummer....Rest and IBU!!



Exactly !!

have a good weekend !


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2015)

*weigh in*

179 this am. 10 lbs gained since 2-28-15

Gained 1.25 inches on waist - eh ?
Chest - gained 2" !
Biceps - gained .5 "
Thigh - gained 1"

Not too bad I guess. If it wasnt for the fact that most of the fat I have put on went straight to the love handles I'd be a happy camper. But those love handles just ruin the whole effect 
Stick with this plan for awhile longer ( until I cant stand the love handles anymore ).


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2015)

*Cardio 5-3-15*

Boxing cardio - 50 mins

*Power week - Legs*
*Standing calf raises*

370 x 6 
370 x 6
370 x 6
370 x 6

*Seated calf raise*
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6

*RI's * 
2 mins

*still giving the hamstrings a break. Feel much better but one more week of rest should be just what i need.
Then I'll mix things up a bit too.


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2015)

*Cardio 5-4-15*

*May the 4th be with you !!*

Boxing cardio  - 50 mins


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2015)

Nice Gains!!!!  2" on your chest is awesome especially in 2 months.


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice Gains!!!!  2" on your chest is awesome especially in 2 months.



Thanks , but there again I dont really trust my wife's measuring ability.  Dont tell her !


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2015)

*Power week 5-5-15*

*Chest / tri's*

*Incline bench press*
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 5 + 1
180 x 4

*decline bench press*
105 x 12
125 x 10
145 x 10
165 x 8 

* Havent done these in YEARS !!!  Spent more time trying to set everything up than i did actually benching. 

*Weighted dips*
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

*3D triceps pressdown*
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

*RI's*
2 mins  oops this is power week suppose to be 3 mins   oh well , LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2015)

*Cardio 5-6-15*

Boxing cardio 50 mins .


----------



## gwcaton (May 7, 2015)

*Power week 5-7-15*

*Back and biceps*

*Wide grip pullups*
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 5  dammit !! 

*Barbell curls*
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
*guess i'll go for the big 100 next time .

*Alt. db curls*
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

*RI's*
3 mins


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2015)

Gonna change it up a little next 2-4 weeks.
Work in the 8-10 rep range and throw in some 40's on some exercises.


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2015)

well FOOK ME !!!!

tweaked my back again !  3rd set of squats , 7th rep BAM !!!!  
Thought 2 weeks off from legs/lower back Id be ready to come back.
Guess i was wrong.

Thinking about taking a week off of everything and resting. I usually took a week off every 9- 12 weeks and havent done that since last November around thanksgiving.

See ya !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2015)

Bummer..............Rest up    You'll be back in no time.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2015)

Well I think my body is ready to hit the weights again but my mind isnt , and thats what was getting me hurt. So staying away from the weights a little while longer.
BUT , I am craving some sort of physical activity and I have been traveling the web and going through my library and cant believe what i keep coming back to.

HIIT Sprints / hill sprints !!

Thats strange cos when i graduated H.S. I promised myself i was done with running. 4 yrs. of running wind sprints and stadium stairs for football and wrestling was enough I thought.
42 yrs later and here i am WANTING to do them LOL . So now i think I only have one promise i made to myself to keep the rest of my life. LOL

Starting Sunday !


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2015)

*HIIT sprint workout 5-24-15*

Fook you Anti-workout gods !!!  I win !!!

Today was the day i was going to go to the H.S. football stadium and do HIIT sprints. But its been raining since around 7 pm yesterday and still is !!

Plan B. Gotta have a back up people!

Put the heart rate monitor  on , turn to head out to my gym and POP !  the strap on the sending unit breaks !! Ahah , not good enough AWOG !!  I have another one. 
Dammit ! The monitor for this one doesnt work !!! Advantage AWOG 's. But wait , yes !! The monitor from the first works with this sending unit !!! Haha !!No stopping me now!!

Get out to the gym and warm , am ready for first "sprint" on the staionary bike and BAM !! the strap on the monitor breaks and falls off my wrist. SHEESH !! So iI end up holding it in my hand the whole time.
But i did get a workout done disspite the AWOG's,even though it wasnt the workout I had intended.

Anyway, workout consisted of :

warm up
20- 30 sec sprint
Jump off the bike and do 10 reps of one of the following : pushups, db curls, db press, kickbacks. mixed it up .
rest 20-30 secs.
Repeat.

Did this 10 times then cool down / stretch.

30 mins total even with making it up as i went 

Maybe Tuesday it will have stopped raining , Hope so.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2015)

*HIIT Sprints 5-26-15*

Beat the rain !!

Got 6 laps of running the straightaways and walking the curves in a little over 20 mins.
Only needed a fast jog to get the heart rate where i wanted it. 

Lots of rain in forecast for the next week so gotta keep Plan B ready .
Hoping to get back to the weights next week.


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2015)

*HIIT Sprints 5-28-15*

Only got 5 laps in today but did it a little differently this time. The way i did it last time kept my heart rate up constantly like a steady state cardio.
Today i ran the straightaways walked the curves and if my heart wasnt down where i wanted it i just paced a bit til it was then ran again so it took a little longer.
But I had a little competition today. Had my almost 11 yo grandson with me. 
He beat me on the first two straightaways cos i just jogged, I let him tie with me on the next two then blew him away the next four LOL.  He made 4 laps though !!!

Actually sprinted 6 out of 10 straightaways today , making progress i guess.  Plan on starting the weights again this sunday.


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2015)

Been so long since Ive ran I forgot how many muscles were involved, sore in places i havent been sore in in years !


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2015)

*Leg / abs 5-31-15*

*Powertec squats*

180 x 6
270 x 6 x 4

*Leg curls *
60 x 6
70 x 6
75 x 6
80 x 6 x 2

*Farmers walk*
50 lbs x 2
60 x 2
65 x 1

*Never done these before and wanted something to do between sets of leg curls since i was doing 3 min. RI's.
Did each walk for 1 min. did time instead distance since not much room in my gym lol.
65 lbs started to get to my grip so i'll start there next time.

*Standing calf raises*
270 x 6
290 x 6
310 x 6

*Seated calf raise*
140 x 6
150 x 6 x 2

*Kneeling cable crunches*

85 x 10 x 5

*RI's* - 3 mins on squats/leg curls
1 min on the rest.

*Nothing spectacular here but I was more interested in my concentration and paying attention to what I was doing more than how much i was doing. Not paying attention is how i got hurt the last time.


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2015)

*5-31-15 HIIT Sprints*

5 circuits . The competition is getting tougher. Had a 16-17 yo kid showed up a couple mins after i did. He quit 10 mins before i did .


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2015)

*Chest /delts 6-1-15*

*Incline bench press*
160 x 6 x 5

*Decline bench press*
105 x 6
125 x 6
135 x 6
145 x 6
155 x 6 
* slow and steady , concentrating on what i was doing.

*Powertec press*
110 x 6
130 x 6
140 x 6 x 3


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 2, 2015)

*HIIT Sprints 6-2-15*

5 circuits


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 3, 2015)

*Back 6-3-15*

*Rack deads*
200 x 6
220 x 6
240 d 6
250 x 6

*Wg pullups*
Bw x 6
15 x 6
20 x 6 x 2

*Seated cable rows*
145 x 6 x 2
155 x 6 x 2

*Face pulls*
70 x 6 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2015)

Cool to see you trying new exercises (Farmers Walk)   

Rock on!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> *Back 6-3-15*
> 
> *Rack deads*
> 200 x 6
> ...





yellowmoomba said:


> Cool to see you trying new exercises (Farmers Walk)
> 
> Rock on!!!



OMG!  G-dub is back?  It's been years brother.

...and moomba, still plugging away at the journal, awesome job.

I don't get on here much anymore.  A lot has happened.  Pretty much stick to dumbbells and machines these days.  Longevity has taken priority over heavy weight, so I train much more like a BBer then a powerbuilder now.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2015)

JerseyDevil said:


> OMG!  G-dub is back?  It's been years brother.
> 
> ...and moomba, still plugging away at the journal, awesome job.
> 
> I don't get on here much anymore.  A lot has happened.  Pretty much stick to dumbbells and machines these days.  Longevity has taken priority over heavy weight, so I train much more like a BBer then a powerbuilder now.



LOL, back and gone and back and gone .

Still plugging away though!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2015)

back again ?


----------

